# Guitar Body



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Question: I have 500 board feet of maple (some tiger) that I bought at an auction. Most boards are a full 1 inch by 12 inches. Would you ever glue 2 - 1 inch boards together to make a guitar body?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> nope I wouldnt. But if you only got them 1" wider you'd have some nice one peice maple tops. You'll still have nice two peice tops and lots of necks.


OK, thanks. I guess it would look a little funny with a seam all around the edge of the guitar body if it was left natural.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

none of that is any good, I suggest you send it to me for proper disposal. I won't even charge you for it..........Seriously, you could resaw and book match it for a seriously nice top.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have but Maple would be heavy


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> I have but Maple would be heavy





Guitar101 said:


> OK, thanks. I guess it would look a little funny with a seam all around the edge of the guitar body if it was left natural.


I take it back. That's gorgeous. Nice work.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used two 4/4's before in a guitar body. My wife loves this one but I've never thought enough of it to finish it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> I've used two 4/4's before in a guitar body. My wife loves this one but I've never thought enough of it to finish it.


It looks pretty nice to me. I think I'll see if I can find some nice Tiger Maple boards and take it from there. I wonder if we put a little too much emphasis on the finish. See pic.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d185/RockedStar/srv.jpg


----------



## milobender (Feb 21, 2011)

Guitar101 said:


> OK, thanks. I guess it would look a little funny with a seam all around the edge of the guitar body if it was left natural.


I don't think it looks funny at all... here's mine: bookmatched flame maple front and back, but it does have one solid piece of cherry in the middle and the walnut veneer is one piece...

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa166/milobender/040908-81-Bottom-Side.jpg
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa166/milobender/040908-79-Horn-Front-Edge.jpg
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa166/milobender/040908-50-Front-Unfin-Plate.jpg
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa166/milobender/040908-53-Back-Horn-Final.jpg

Brian


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

milobender said:


> I don't think it looks funny at all... here's mine: bookmatched flame maple front and back, but it does have one solid piece of cherry in the middle and the walnut veneer is one piece...Brian


Very nice. Yes I've already had to retract my statement. Is the walnut veneer between the flame maple and the cherry? Also, is the hardware brass?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice Milo.... what's the wiring layout ?


----------



## milobender (Feb 21, 2011)

"Very nice. Yes I've already had to retract my statement. Is the walnut veneer between the flame maple and the cherry? Also, is the hardware brass? " (forgot to put the quote in... "o)

Sorry, I must have missed it... didn't mean to pile on "o) Yes, the walnut is between the maple and cherry. The hardware, the pickguard and switch plate are brass. The bridge is a Schaller, and I think it's gold plated.


----------



## milobender (Feb 21, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> Nice Milo.... what's the wiring layout ?


How do you mean? It's the regular 5 postition fender pup switching, passive with typical tone control, or active Unity Gain Buffer with passive tone controls, with onboard Tube Screamer Clone, modified, and it has a bypassable onboard effects loop.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

milobender said:


> How do you mean? It's the regular 5 postition fender pup switching, passive with typical tone control, or active Unity Gain Buffer with passive tone controls, with onboard Tube Screamer Clone, modified, and it has a bypassable onboard effects loop.


Cool .... that's what I was asking .. Gee I can't stop thinking of Gerry Garcia when I look at that guitar...


----------

